# MD buck i just mounted



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

thats an old war horse. details look great, but i wouldn't pick that pose. nice work


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

nthewild said:


> thats an old war horse. details look great, but i wouldn't pick that pose. nice work


yeah, not one of my top pics for poses, but the guy had no choice as it is going above a door frame and has minimal clearance to the ceiling....

i personally would have went with a head down sneak, but its not mine to keep....

overall, im happy with it, and he will also be pleased im sure...

thanks for looking


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Ugly!! Sorry


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Mount is different but can understand this is what the customer wanted having limited space. Nice mount and making the customer happy, as he's the one paying, is the main thing, IMHO.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

jimmy bug said:


> Ugly!! Sorry


expalin please!?!?!?!? Jersey it looks good......nevermind these nonsense comments......unless its someone you know being a smart*****:wink:


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

lol i dont know him at all... i dont mind his opinion.... everyone deserves one.

thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

very good work good detail


----------



## cmccorkle (Jan 13, 2010)

personally i like the full sneak position, i have several mounted that way, looks like you did a good job


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks great, sometimes we have to make it fit the space we have.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good dont like the sneak pose but awesome looking deer with great detail


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Ugly!! Sorry


I agree the above statement is not fair and I am not the Fairness cop but you do owe someone a little more detail than a one word blanket statement.

JerseyJay, All around good mount, I do see it looks a bit rough around the neck but there may be a reason, owner may have cut the neck or as another person stated he may have been a big target for other bucks.

Other than that again, fine looking mount and to me sneaks are a favorite mount.

Bob


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good to me...


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

lOOKS GREAT,lots of detail,and if thats what the customer needed,i'm sure he /she will be happy!:darkbeer:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Like the detail on the eyes.So many taxidermist around me has what I call,The deer in headlight look.Like their getting ready to pop out of the mount or walk side to side of the mount and the eyes look uneven(cross-eyed).I don't claim to be an expert,but I believe the eyes make or brake a mount.Great job wish you were closer to my neck of the woods.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and has nobody ever heard that the customer is always right. I have 3 off set shoulder full sneak bucks and I love that pose. Great work on the eyes as well. :darkbeer:


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

jimmy bug said:


> Ugly!! Sorry


Personally, I do not care for the pose, but that is no reason to call it ugly. The mounting job looks great. I also do not see why someone should call it ugly without an explanation. You do good work, keep it up.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

The term "ugly" was overkill, sorry. But I have never seen a buck with "neck jaw" like on his right side. Also, his cape is extremely ratty, this can be combed and groomed to look much better. Imho, this looks like a mount and not a live animal, which is the point right?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

the "neck jaw" is just the angle of the photo.. its just optical illusion 

and the cape was tied for the worst ive ever worked on, it is what it is at that point.. 

thanks for the input


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

not bad on the paint job around the eyes


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*i like it*

very nice eyes...... great job paintn


----------



## Bowfinatic (Aug 9, 2005)

looking great


----------

